# This Is A Swedish Beer?



## warrenlw63 (6/4/05)

Just found this on Roger Protz's beer pages. 

From Sweden believe it or not. :huh: :huh: 

http://www.beer-pages.com/notes/country.php?id=sw

Warren -


----------

